# New River campng/fishing 9/12-9/15



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Copy and paste from my buddies. 
If you've never fished the New River in Virginia in September...well, you should.
Icing on the cake is we camp right by Virginia Tech....and it's still way warm enough for "tubing season"....always plenty of coeds cabrewing down the river:



We are firing up the Dysfunction at the Junction once again gang! Same old placeNick said he wondered what had happened to us when we didnt show up last year so they missed us and theyre very happy to have us back at New River Junction campground. (see their facebook page or website for directions) Bring your kayaks, canoes, jetboats etc, fishing and camping gear, guitar or whatever instrument you play and your thickest skin and a good attitude. This is some of the finest Smallmouth and Muskie fishing in
the Mid-Atlantic. What's not to like?

Same particulars as alwayscamp in the back end of the campground and fires ONLY in the firepits. And be careful of Daves grasseven if he isn't around to gives us crap about it anymore. Think of it as his memorial garden. ;-) Dave treated us well over the years and was always glad to see us and enjoyed hanging with us at night.

Dates will be September 12th  16th (Wednesday to Sunday or any part thereof. Cost is still only 5.50 a night per person. Thats hard to beat anywhere, I dont care who ya are. I'll be in camp on Wednesday about lunch-30

One additional rule this year

NO outside firewood from ANYWHERE. Bundles are for sale at the office for 5 bucks a pop if we want a fire. Dutch Elm, Ash Borers, Gypsy Moths etc etc are the reason, as we all well know.

Plan on eating Spaghetti ala Doahrat one night.

Bring your rain gear.you know why. 

New River Junction
2591 Big Falls Road, Blacksburg, Virginia 24060


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow!...that sounds intriguing.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Dysfunction at the Junction is awesome. The New River still has the craziest river bed I've ever seen firsthand. I plan to make it down this year, perhaps the lady friend will come down for a day or two as well. 

Guys, if you're interested and have never been, come. Beautiful drive, beautiful river, and an enormous shadow banshee that charges through camp every night around 2:30am!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

How does the Commander handle that water?

Black gar and shadow banshees? You are on fire today!

BTW, thanks for sawing that log away.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The Commander would do just fine. 95% of the kayaks we Ohio boys paddle will be appropriate.
The sections of The New in Virginia are larger, wider, and not the whitewater sections that might come first to mind when you here the New.
It's more like the Allegheny...except the bottom structure is completely different. But in terms of paddling difficulty...no sweat.
There are some occasional class II or maybe III depending on levels. All are easily recognized, all of them have easy lines to run it if you want, and all of them are easily portaged if that's your thing.
The odds of flipping are minimal. Better odds that maybe you get in a wave train that fills your boat a tad. But again, it's an easy river to paddle.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

The Commander did ok on the new. It was great during the many large open sections, paddling was a breeze. It could use better handling to snake around the shelfs when the water is low, hence why I'd like to get a Coosa eventually. Water of any challenge was easily avoidable if need be. If you attend, prepare for 7' of clarity, and to see musky and big smallies.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You going, Rybo? 
I missed last year and I'm feeling a little "overdue for the New". Some of my best fishing memories have been with that group of knuckleheads in September on the New River. SOMETHING always happens.
I say we get Stucky to fire up that palace on wheels camper of his, and we head over there in style. We'll give him a bunch of whiskey, a few cigars, some accessories, and one of those 4 bladed spinnerbaits....he'll be so happy he'll forget neither of us ever paid for gas.

Good plan, right?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I do like the idea of being chauffeured to my river smallmouth fishing via a camper that I can drink and chill in. You make a strong case haha. However, with my work schedule I try to roll solo so that my emergencies don't become someone else's bummer. Over the last year all of my BMX trips have happened the same way, with me not sure I'm going until I'm on the plane or across state lines.

I intend to come down for at least two days if possible, and to bring the wife with me.
Might bring some new friends too, we shall see!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm with you on that.
However the concept of Stucky driving, while we hang in the back...unable to HEAR him....sounds really quite awesome. LOL!!  (there goes my invite...)

I thinking of bringing a new friend too! Maybe my new friend will be friends with your new friend. What is that, like a second cousin-friend?
Hope you're new friend is single, cuz mine is, and mine is a girly. Kind of like Patti, but hot. So tell him to bring a tent for two, you never know...

I think I just pimped out my new kayaking buddy...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Rybo said:


> If you attend, prepare for 7' of clarity, and to see musky and big smallies.


So their water is just like ours?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Hahha you're just looking to rig SOMETHING today aren't you Bubba? It's sounding like the NEw River trip might be the beginning of a road trip for my wife and I down the east coast, I wonder if I can bribe someone to haul my boats back to Columbus after the rodeo????

Streamstalker, our flows are CAPABLE of 7' of clarity, albeit I'm not sure I've ever seen 7' down except on Darby in winter. On the new however it seemed 
"stained" water had clarity of 7'. We're old river guys in Central Ohio, these young rivers can be tough to fish. Oh yeah, that was my other problem, where do you cast when the river is 300' wide, with 3'-4' ledges everywhere you look? A honey-hole on my stretches is what this place looks like in it's entirety.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I can haul your boats back, bro. I'm only taking one. And Stucky's camper should have room for PLENTY!!!
Seriously, you know between me, Dagger Dave, Other Dave, Stucky...someone will get them back for you. Even if we have to drag them behind the truck the whole way home...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Rybo said:


> Oh yeah, that was my other problem, where do you cast when the river is 300' wide, with 3'-4' ledges everywhere you look? A honey-hole on my stretches is what this place looks like in it's entirety.


I was on the Allegheny twice this year. It was around 7' visibility the first time and 10' the second. It's a little frustrating to go an hour without a bite and then stand up in the yak and see 18" fish cruising by every few seconds.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> I was on the Allegheny twice this year. It was around 7' visibility the first time and 10' the second. It's a little frustrating to go an hour without a bite and then stand up in the yak and see 18" fish cruising by every few seconds.


PRECISELY. Not small fish either, 19's and 20's.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I can haul your boats back, bro. I'm only taking one. And Stucky's camper should have room for PLENTY!!!
> Seriously, you know between me, Dagger Dave, Other Dave, Stucky...someone will get them back for you. Even if we have to drag them behind the truck the whole way home...


Thats where you new yak cart can come in ! PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!

No promises , but if school/VA ever get me my money I might be able to make it down. Until then , making it to the darby is out of my price range!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, guess I'm going...

Talked to daddy Dave tonight, me him and pasta planning on the new rodeo in August, wva. Not sure if I'm bringing the camper yet. Might do the Virginia one, not sure yet, will need gas money for the camper, that thing I get about six miles a gallon.

Andy, give me a ring, going with the fella's Sunday, different flow, bringing kids with us.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sunday kids float would be PERFECT. I'm in.
Call ya.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OOPS!!!
Just found out that's the same weekend as Gauley Fest.
I'm out for this one. Heading to the Gauley.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, I'm going to the west Virginia new river rodeo, want to try my coosa and Wenonah on ww

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

When's the WV rodeo?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll find out from Dave Sunday, you going? I'm bringing Patrick and his buddy Anthony for pack mules, and my six year old daughter, pasta bringing his 6 yo daughter, daddy has grandson

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

